# Hunt Tommorrow Morning?



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

I am going to go hunting in the morning on the front, and was wondering if anyone else is or wants to go with me as well? With the snow it should be a good day to go! Maybe no one else is as crazy as me! :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Well ****, if I didn't have to work. :lol: I hunted in the last snow storm and I seen a ton of animals. Good luck.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

sure wish i didn't have school so i could be up there


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

dang it suave. I told you I wanted to go just give me a call. I would have gone if I hadn't gotten home at 1:30 this morning after the rac meeting. I hope you see some critters.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for letting me tag along Suave. After you guys left I hiked near the buck we couldn't put the spotting scope on, but I only saw a couple of moose (a bull and a cow). The clouds/snow were off and on the rest of the time.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Man it is beautiful up there after a snow storm. Thanks for the pics. I am hoping to make it up there tomorrow and enjoy some of the fresh powder. the clouds and fog sure make it a pain to see those pesky deer.


----------



## Hooligan (Sep 11, 2008)

Well the Skyline Road up Farmington Canyon is Closed at the top. I spent three days above Farmington and Fruit Heights and only saw doe's an hour before sunrise. I have hunted from sun up to sun down and haven't seen a thing. Either I suck worse then I thought as a bow hunter or I am just having the worst luck in the state. Wishful thinking as a first year bow hunter hoping to connect in the extended. I am still having a blast, just a little fusterated. Good luck fellas!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Hooligan said:


> Well the Skyline Road up Farmington Canyon is Closed at the top. I spent three days above Farmington and Fruit Heights and only saw doe's an hour before sunrise. I have hunted from sun up to sun down and haven't seen a thing. Either I suck worse then I thought as a bow hunter or I am just having the worst luck in the state. Wishful thinking as a first year bow hunter hoping to connect in the extended. I am still having a blast, just a little fusterated. Good luck fellas!


Welcome aboard Hooligan!  
Keep poking around, you'll find 'em.


----------

